# Z31 engine



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

Im in search of a replacement engine for my 86 300zx NA. Preferably 
a complete motor i can drop right in. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If you're willing to swap a few parts, pretty much any VG30E will fit. Maxima engines should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Z812 said:


> Im in search of a replacement engine for my 86 300zx NA. Preferably
> a complete motor I can drop right in. Any ideas? Thanks


If I were you I would look for a VG33 to transplant into your engine bay with cams, headers, intake and exhaust.....


----------

